# Issay Alexandrovich Dobrowen (1891 - 1953)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

In 1929 this pianist/composer/conductor became a Norwegian citizen after he left the Soviet Union in 1922. His compositions remind one of Sergei Rachmaninoff.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

